
How to edit a human - pmcpinto
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/how-to-edit-a-human
======
Mahn
It's worth noting that, while fascinating, CRISPR is not yet a solved problem,
as the technique in its current iteration can apparently introduce random
mutations and damage [1].

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05736-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05736-3)

~~~
bduerst
Gene editing has always been a crapshoot, from _e.coli_ to crops. You
basically perform the insertion on a large number of cells and then pick the
ones that survive. I'm oversimplifying it, but the point is that there are a
lot of causalities with the process.

You can't really do that with a living human being.

~~~
kingbirdy
You can't do it ethically. I wouldn't put it past someone (or some country) to
start trying anyway, if they haven't already.

~~~
moyix
They have already:

[https://gizmodo.com/china-has-already-gene-
edited-86-people-...](https://gizmodo.com/china-has-already-gene-
edited-86-people-with-crispr-1822297524)

------
lsiq
“The dystopic view would be IVF clinics that offer parents a menu of options
for kids,” she says. “Nobody has kids by sex anymore. You go to a clinic, pick
from a menu, say, ‘I want my kid to be this tall, have this colour of eye,
this level of IQ,’ and all those sorts of things. I think that would be
terrible.” - Doudna

It may be unpalatable to our sensibilities now, but this is actually the most
likely scenario for how our species as we now know it will cease to exist. I
have no doubt that we will upgrade ourselves into other species. There will be
conflict over it, but attempting to ban this will never work. The technology
exists NOW, how much longer do you think it will take for the will to be
there? I'd give it less than 10 years for the first baby, and 5 generations to
have a genetically divided society.

~~~
PacifyFish
The technology exists now? How do I ensure my kid has an IQ of 200 today?

~~~
lsiq
Don't be hyperbolic, the process is obviously gradual. I'm sure there are a
couple dozen scientists who could give you a probabilistic answer to your 2nd
question though.

------
Rotdhizon
I've never seen it mentioned, but I'd be ecstatic if someone who knew what the
PC RPG series Geneforge is, and made a reference to this modern day dna/gene
editing technology.

------
watertom
When will it be possible to reverse, in humans, the inability to synthesize
vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid), it's due to a mutations in the L-gulono-γ-lactone
oxidase (GLO) gene which codes for the enzyme responsible for catalyzing the
last step of vitamin C biosynthesis.

------
SonnyWortzik
an ethical debate and interesting.

------
excalibur
Chainsaws are also effective.

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

